

Ask HN: What's cool these days? - graviboots

I&#x27;m looking to build something new, and need a refresher on the exciting opportunities at the moment.  So... what&#x27;s good now?<p>PHP sucks now right?  Did Python replace that?  And what about IOS?  Is there more opportunity there, or is Android &quot;where it&#x27;s at&quot; these days?  What area is hot?  Is social gaming still cool, or are we doing other stuff now like B2B?  Are we building cross-platform, or are we perfecting down on one platform at a time?<p>In other words, what&#x27;s cool these days?
======
lutusp
> I'm looking to build something new, and need a refresher on the exciting
> opportunities at the moment. So... what's good now?

That depends. What are you trying to accomplish?

> PHP sucks now right? Did Python replace that? And what about IOS? Is there
> more opportunity there, or is Android "where it's at" these days?

Same answer -- it depends on what your goals are. You just asked a question so
general that it mixed platforms (Android, IOS) with languages (Python, PHP),
so your inquiry is too general to be meaningfully answered.

> PHP sucks now right? Did Python replace that?

There's really no comparison -- PHP and Python address completely different
purposes. It's like asking which is better -- a car or a typewriter.

> In other words, what's cool these days?

Technology isn't a fashion show. Well, anyway, it shouldn't be.

------
iamwil
I find that HN is usually a leading indicator of tech. Just keep note of which
technologies keep appearing week after week, and that's what you should look
into.

------
ibstudios
[http://www.thoughtworks.com/radar](http://www.thoughtworks.com/radar)

This should help. Best of luck!

